
Telstra facing questions over damaged cable that let 000 calls go unanswered - Khaine
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-04/telstra-triple-zero-outages-several-states-cable-damaged/9725860
======
aussieguy123
For those who don't know, 000 is Australia's equivalent of 911

